# Pics of planted aquarium



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope this works, I always forget which link to copy when adding photos. Just got them all planted yesterday and can't wait to start seeing growth :drooling:


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

What fish are you going to add if any?


----------



## benck8 (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't tell from the pics, but out of curiosity, is that tank dirted beneath the sand?


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

mamospreng said:


> What fish are you going to add if any?


 Its a SA community tank. I have 2 bolivian rams, 2 curviceps, 7 red minor tetras and a chinese algae eater.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

benck8 said:


> I can't tell from the pics, but out of curiosity, is that tank dirted beneath the sand?


 Nope, i did about a 2-2 1/2" layer of flourite and put about 1- 1 1/2" layer of sand on top for the fish and for the looks.


----------



## protectedproof12 (Apr 22, 2012)

wow! nice one! head up... nice photo shoot up there! :fish:


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

protectedproof12 said:


> wow! nice one! head up... nice photo shoot up there! :fish:


 Thank you, I really hope they all take off and fill out. It's been almost 2 weeks now and i've seen a little growth now on most of the plants. I also made a few changes/rearrangements. Here is the new pic.


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

looks good heres mine


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> looks good heres mine


 very nice!! How long yours been growing, it looks alot more filled out?


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

The tank has been running for a few years with a fluval canister and a small hob filter with neons and a few ferns in the back with one peice of drift wood but probably six months ago I switch the substrate from cheapo black gravel to fluorite and added some smalle grasses and such to help fill it out the front of the tank and some broader leaf stuff for the mid height and a new type of plant tied to a second piece of drift wood oh and those two mossy ball things out front I like they just roll around... I'm waiting to see what takes and fills out nice and healthy and then maybe add other things that died but to be honest I don't even k ow the names of what's in there I go by what my eye likes


----------

